
The best exception message - eduardsi
https://twitter.com/eduardsi/status/1085978458071711745
======
salex89
Not funny... Yesterday I had a rare occuring bug with something not much more
useful than this. The code was written in 2016 in a relatively broad exception
handling branch. Took time to understand what's up.

------
caseymarquis
I wonder if I could edit visual studio's NotYetImplemented exception template
to add this as an internal text string.

